# Infrared scouting camera?



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

My first game camera ever. Is a Wildgame brand model v16i7m-8 Vision. Owners manual leaves a lot to be disired for old eyes, even with my bifocals on I need a magnifying glass to read them.

So any tips On how high to hang it? How far off a deer run way? Which direction should it be pointed N, S, E or West.

Should I pay special attention to battery brand?


"The Wildgame Innovations™ Vision™ 16 Lightsout™ scouting camera features 16MP HD 36pc high intensity invisible black LED's. The rapid trigger speed of less than one second captures both still images and 15 second videos. The Vision™ has an illumination range of up to 70 feet and is energy efficient for long term use. 

16 MP HD Black LED Digital Scouting Camera

36 pc high intensity invisible black LED infrared flash
<1 second Rapid Trigger Speed
Still Images or 15 second video setting
Illumination range up to 70ft
Energy Efficient for long term use
Up to 32 GB SDHC Card (not included)
Uses 8 AA cell batteries (not included)
Up to 1 year battery life based on average use
*Brand Name:* Wildgame Innovations


 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

if your going to leave it out in the cold lithium batteries , normal batteries freeze up as you enter single digits.

until it gets cold save money and run NmHi rechargables.

an extra card so you can just swap when you go check it


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

alleyyooper said:


> My first game camera ever. Is a Wildgame brand model v16i7m-8 Vision. Owners manual leaves a lot to be disired for old eyes, even with my bifocals on I need a magnifying glass to read them.
> 
> So any tips On how high to hang it? How far off a deer run way? Which direction should it be pointed N, S, E or West.
> 
> ...


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

point it north or south if you can. keeps sun from washing pics out. how far from trail is limited to detection range of cam. good luck.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Yep, depends on the canopy cover....I never consider what direction I place mine, but only place it 3 feet above the ground Al for the best pictures. I have two cameras out and simply leave them there and swap out the SD card every other day...so I have 4 cards to keep checking them simple....like anything new Al, once you work with it the task will be easy.

be


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Friend told me if I set it to high I won't get the turkeys and only the back of deer grazeing thru the area.

 Al


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

goodatit said:


> point it north or south if you can. keeps sun from washing pics out. how far from trail is limited to detection range of cam. good luck.


Ifrared works in the dark, when the deer are most active.
The Sun isn't usually a factor for these set-ups.


----------



## Hitch (Oct 19, 2016)

You definitely want high quality lithium batteries like Energizer or Duracell. I believe the recommended high is around waist height. However, I have one at head height and another at around 8 feet high and they both catch deer, squirrels, dogs, etc. so I don't know if the height is such a big deal. Depending on the location you might want to secure it with a steel cable or metal case.


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

alleyyooper said:


> Friend told me if I set it to high I won't get the turkeys and only the back of deer grazeing thru the area.
> 
> Al


you can set it high and then place a wedge behind the camera to point it down, you have to play with it to see what works best for you.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Ifrared works in the dark, when the deer are most active.
> The Sun isn't usually a factor for these set-ups.



Point it north, or south if you must so the sun don't make a bunch of moving shadows that take thousands of photos


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Ifrared works in the dark, when the deer are most active.
> The Sun isn't usually a factor for these set-ups.


for most deer hunters the idea is to catch a buck on his feet in daylight. you can't shoot him after dark.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I always point mine north. Set it up so photo area is 20' to 40' from camera.
When you mount it to a tree, make sure you remove all of the little weeds and limbs directly in front of it, or you will get a bunch of blank pics when weeds blow in the wind. If your tree isn't perfect you can drive in a fence post to mount it on, or wedge some type of a shim behind the camera to get the angle right. Don't be in a hurry to check it too often. every 2-3 weeks is plenty. If legal in your location, bait your set up with some mineral or salt and you will get a lot more pics.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

If your using it to find deer My best device is to get another three or four of them.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

You can mount it to a coffee can full of rocks


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Your pic reminded me. 
I'm running three cams for about two months and haven't gotten a coyote pic yet. That's a good thing.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

goodatit said:


> for most deer hunters the idea is to catch a buck on his feet in daylight. *you can't shoot him after dark*.


You can't shoot him with a camera.

The pictures only give you an idea of what deer are in an area.
It takes more scouting to figure out where to ambush one.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Here's an in progress review of it, with some additional info.

https://www.trailcampro.com/products/wildgame-mirage-16-lightsout


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

That is not my camera that one cost nearly twice as much as mine cost regular price.

Mine is this one.
*The Wildgame Innovations™ Vision™ 16 Lightsout*

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I left this out in the yard Friday evening till about 4:00PM today and got 12 pictures. Most were nothing. I was wondering if falling leaves would have triggered it?
Any way the time is off by 12 hours as I had noty set the AM PM thing.





One of Kares cats.




I believe the round spots are from the sun.



Racoon.




Possum




. Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Should have a few more pictures to post this afternoon. Came home from a Sweetest day outing beating the Friday evening Saturday rush yesterday. Had two deer standing in the pines near the camera, not sure they made it to have a picture taken.


 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I do believe I need to turn the camera even more.
Sun spots? Kares cat.



I see nothing but the wind has been howling here so a swaying branch could have been the trigger.




Little buck, Don't go north little fellow. He shoots button bucks, thumps his chest and says I shot a buck.




Squirrel this one is getting close to thre house.




Cat again.




Whatch doing Mom?






 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

This grass undewr the thing strapped to the tree taste so good.




Butt shot. We had just drove down the drive and woke it up.




Early morning doe.




Kares fuzzy tri colored cat.





Day time doe.




I had just scared this one, its mom was deeper in ther pines to the left not in picture.





 Al


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Good pics Al..


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I only placed the camera, the pictures are a result of ther camera.

So this morning I take it out to and hang it on a tree. Felt like I was being watched, when I looked up a doe was standing on the hill watchinjg me. As I finished getting ready to walk away the doe started down the hill to me. I backed out thru the brush so i didn't spook her.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

New round of pictures. This first doe stood up on the hill and watched me place the camera. She started walking to me as I finished, I backed out thru the pines after talking to her.
I talk to the deer all the time most will let me and the dogs walk with in 10 15 feet of them.
Yes they are used to me with the dogs walking the paths.









The tail far right.




 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Yes it is still dark here at 7:04 AM, were on ESDST.



















 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

yes sun spots , also flash glare off that grass in the foreground in the 10/21 pictures


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Another bunch of pictures. I am hopeing to get the camera moved today.















































 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Seems to be another blank one.















































 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I some how got the camera set on videos. One frame has a decent buck but I anot able to stop it fast enought to count the points.

I also do not know how to post them. Any help.


 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Well here is another picture a still of that buck. Still can't really count the points but he is a decent one for sure.










The rest are pretty much does with a button buck mixed in.






































 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

There is one laying in there.






































 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I moved the camera this morning about 11:00 AM. I had seen a buck rub last evening while out walking the dogs, decided I would set the camera up in that area. 
When I got back there I saw a new rub made since I had went thru the area with the dogs Wednesday evening.
I set the camera up hopeing to catch that one.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Well didn't catch a picture of the buck rubbing the trees. You can tell how ever that it is a area with oak trees both red and pin oaks.

Spend a hour there with the rifle and i could have squirrel wraped in bacon and baked.

It had rained about all day the 2nd but the deer didn't look like it.















































 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Pair of early morning *****.










Late evening ****.
















































 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Since the camera this time was very near the line fence I moved it again for the week end.
I hung it in another area with Pin Oaks and Red Oaks that has a deer run way thru the area.

I had thought about hanging it on the edge of the pond but didn't.


I wanted some pole barn spikes so Kare and I went out and got them. When we got home there were at least 12 turkeys down there Haveing a feast of frogs and insects.

This is the pond Nov 2017. This year it is dry and a lot more green because I used the disk to knock the grass down instead of it being brush hogged in Oct.










Spring 2018.











 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Wasn't going to leave the camera out in the field where I didn't want to be going to swap the cards. I took it down the afternoon of the 14th and put it up in the front yards.
I swaped the cards out last evening after dark.

Snow on the ground.






































 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Have not seen this one my self yet.
























































 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Al


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Good photos, thanks for posting


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks!!!!!

Your welcome.


 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

So when Deer season ends do you take in your game cameras? or do you leave them out all winter, spring and into next fall?

I am thinking about bringing mine in come the first of the year.
May be catch a buck that did make it thru the hunting seasons here.

 Al


----------

